# Game Key kaufen legal/seriös?



## illumino (31. Dezember 2011)

*Game Key kaufen legal/seriös?*

Heyho liebe Community!

Ich wollte mir SWTOR zulegen. Normalerweise hab ich nichts gegen warten, jedoch wollte ich mal gucken dass ich mir SWTOR als Download version zulege anstatt auf die Box warten zu müssen.

Normalerweise hätt ich einfach im origin shop gekauft, jedoch ist dort die zahlung per paypal deaktiviert, und ich kaufe ungerne direkt per kreditkarte. Schon gar nicht bei solchen datenschleudern... -_-

Gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit an einen Key zu kommen?
Legal natürlich.

Wie siehts mit seiten alá mmoga aus?


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Game Key kaufen legal/seriös?*

Infos über Key Shops sind hir unerwünscht


Schau doch mal hir Star Wars: The Old Republic: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## revolotion (28. März 2012)

*AW: Game Key kaufen legal/seriös?*

Also Keyshops sind zwar nicht erwünsch aber was ich sagen kann ist : wenn du seriös einen key kaufen willst, es gibt ja auch gute keyshops direkt von den Herstellern 
Dürfte jeder wissen der Ahnung hat...
Würde einfach Preise vergleichen...

Kann man z.B. bei mykeyz – Online Game Key Preisvergleich | mach ich auch immer bevor ich kaufe , klappt eigentlich gut 

Versuch es selbst mal^^ ich hab immer gute erfahrungen gemacht

Grüsse , revo


----------

